# Tiger Direct - Ship to UK



## Kornowski

It looks as if Tiger Direct ship to the UK, is this right?

I could get an XFX 8800 640MB for just £170!


----------



## Ben

Hm. I guess they do then. I never noticed the country option at the bottom of the page. Thats cool.

Link for everyone else...

http://www.misco.co.uk/indexuk.asp?


----------



## Kornowski

In the shipping screen, when you have an item in your basket, you can select where to ship to...

Misco, where did you get the link to that? I've seen them before, but TD is still cheaper?


----------



## apj101

by the time you factor in shipping you wont make a saving, not generally


----------



## Kornowski

That's true, I don't know how much it'd be...

Hmm, I have a friend in the US, I may get him to order sometime off NewEgg and then ship it to me, how much is shipping do you think?


----------



## apj101

the prices arent much different, even if shipping was moderate you still wont make much saving


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> In the shipping screen, when you have an item in your basket, you can select where to ship to...
> 
> Misco, where did you get the link to that? I've seen them before, but TD is still cheaper?



Go to tigerdirect.com....






scroll down to the bottom of the page....






you should see that little box.






open it, and select your country


----------



## Kornowski

Ah right, Thanks for that, lol


----------



## Ben

Kornowski said:


> Ah right, Thanks for that, lol



Hehe. I have too much time on my hands. I need to do school eventually. ugh.

What do you want to order anyways? Just an 8800?


----------



## Kornowski

I was thinking sometime in the future, an 8800 640MB and a new modular PSU, but pretty soon, probably Vista and 2GB more RAM.


----------



## jimmymac

Apj is right though, once shipping is addded theres very little saving, dont forget it will be taxed on entry to this country too so you need to add even more. You could easily end up finding it more expensive in the end


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's true... Bummer!


----------



## 4NGU$

plus you can end up with import tax too that would up the cost

you recon you could work something out with jon ?


----------



## Kornowski

I don't know, that's what I was thinking...


----------



## daisymtc

apj101 said:


> the prices arent much different, even if shipping was moderate you still wont make much saving



Wrong! UK Gov. have 17.5% VAT on top of everything! So it will solely depends of what is the value of goods he is buying. However, shipping from US will lose the warranty.

P.S. if one want to ship this PC component, I suggest claim it as 'Sample' or 'Gift' on the parcel.


----------



## taylormsj

Kornowski if i were you id buy VISTA first and then monitor how much ram you use doing what you do, because you will probably find that another 2 gb will be a waste.

Sorry to thread jack

Also i just ordered from america and had to pay £11.95 custom charges


----------



## elmarcorulz

Look for a website from somehwere in the EU. They're usually cheaper then over here still, the shipping is only a few pounds more, and there's no tax to pay on top.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, Thanks taylormsj, I'd do that, no sense rushing into it is there...

elmarcorulz, do you have a link to any web-sites please?


----------



## elmarcorulz

No, not actual websites. Loo on foreign ebays, like www.ebay.de. There's a E6600 on there for £103


----------



## Kornowski

Just took a look, there's an 8800GTS 640MB for 330 Euros, which is around £220, it was more expensive...


----------



## taylormsj

Any reason your going for a 640 Mb, your monitor isnt that big isit?


----------



## Kornowski

I just figured with DX10 and such, going for more memory would help...


----------



## Kornowski

No?


----------



## Shane

Kornowski said:


> I just figured with DX10 and such, going for more memory would help...



i would have thought so like with bigger maps in games etc then more Vram would help out alot.


----------



## Kornowski

Yeah, that's what I was thinking?


----------

